# First time rat owner.



## Icee (Jan 5, 2011)

Yesterday my husband and I purchased our first rat, Tom Hanks. He seems to be doing well in his new environment so far, but there are some things I've become worried about. (I feel like a first time parent, I'm constantly checking on him, and I'm very nervous!) so if you could provide answers, I would be extremely grateful.

I purchased the rat before doing any research, which I now realize wasn't a fantastic idea, and out of character for me, too. I only have a 10 gallon tank, and I've become quite anxious about it. I want a cage immediately, but don't have the money right now. He has chew toys, a wheel and things to play with... but I'm scared he'll become bored and maybe develop psychological problems before I am able to get a cage. 
I am also scared that he'll become lonely being by himself, no matter how much attention we give him. I'm hoping to get him a friend quite soon. 

Secondly he seems to be sneezing a lot. I've read up on it quite a bit, and I know that he's getting used to our smells, but after handling him on our bed for 30-40 minutes, we put him back in his cage and he began cleaning his face non-stop, and then began sneezing quite wildly. I don't think his tank is too cold, or too warm. We don't have pine or cedar bedding... we have absorbent recycled paper bedding.
I'm hoping perhaps in a week his sneezing might calm down a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## kimowen (Aug 20, 2010)

i am also a new rat owner ive had 1 female rat now for hmm. . how long. . maybe 6 months. i have a homemade cage made frome plywood and covered with lynolium flooring its cute but i need to upgrade. lea my rat sneezed when i first got her for quite awhile and over time she just stopped sneezing. she also would bite me when i tried to get her out half the time, but after she was out of her cage she wouldnt bite. i think it was like her home teritory type aggresion. i made sure i held her a couple times a day for like 30 min and i would put babyfood on my finger forcing her to come eat from my hand the first week or so. she now LOVES ME  i put my hand in and she gets up and usually if shes laying down want me to just scratch her ears and head! shes cuddly in her cage but when you get her out she likes to run around and pop in and out of from under the dressers lol. she loves it on my shoulder now too! im sure your rat will stop sneezing and acting skidish over time. thought you might enjoy my rat story lol. hope he warms up to you.


----------



## wendyrblack (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Icee!!! I'm also a first-time rat owner so I understand your concerns...one of my boys is sneezing too so I've booked an appointment at the vet's tomorrow as I'm afraid he might have caught a chill and I don't want it to get any worse. However, yours sounds like he might be allergic to something...is he still sneezing? I'm sure the others will have more expert advice but I've heard you can try not wearing perfume and changing the detergent you use for your sheets....good luck with Tom Hanks and best of luck in finding him a buddy!!!


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

Sneezing when you first get your rat/s is pretty normal so try not to worry too much. If it doesn't settle down after a week or 2 it might be worth a vet visit. You can check his lungs by holding his chest and back up to your ear, just keep a listen out for any wheezing, clicking or congestion 

He needs to live with another rat so try and sort out a friend for him as soon as possible. If he's still very young intros shouldn't be a problem. This should be a priority as he will be lonely on his own.

Keep an eye out for a cheap second cage on ebay, craigslist etc as a 10 gallon tank really isn't great, but you know that already  Make sure you give him plenty of time out of the cage each day so he can get some exercise and explore.

Welcome to the world of rats - you won't be able to escape now! They are addictive little creatures... you know... you really should post a photo so we can tell you how handsome he is  Great name for the little guy by the way!


----------



## Icee (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you! He's stopped sneezing, for the most part, which has calmed my nerves tremendously! We let him run around quite a bit, so he gets a lot of exercise... even though he LOVES his wheel.

I am planning on getting him a friend as soon as I get a cage big enough for two rats... I can't wait! My husband wasn't too keen on the idea of having a rat as a pet, but he's fallen in love with him and hogs all the cuddles! ;D 

Here's a picture of our little guy! (He's gorgeous!)


----------



## patty-pan (Jan 6, 2011)

He is a beauty! I love his markings! I'm waiting to get a bigger cage and a friend for my first rat as well ^_^ Best of luck!


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

I too am a first time rat owner but read up on it quite a bit first. I have two 4wk old males so they are smaller than your rat. I do know that it's best to have two or more and to have a well ventilated cage. I'm sure if you wait a month until you get some more money to get another rat and bigger cage will be fine. Congrats on becoming a rat mommy! ;D oOo and the cleaning is normal. . .mine clean themselves like crazy after I've held them, they must think I am super dirty! lol


----------



## Icee (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your help guys! Tom Hanks is doing really, really well.
He's my little baby now, and I spend an hour every day tickling his fat belly!

I went out and got a pretty awesome cage today - and I figured, now I have a cage big enough for two rats - why not get my Tom Hanks a friend?

I went to Petsmart... I know breeders are very well recommended, but we were promised that they wet vet assured, which made me feel better about it (I'm also unsure about breeders around me)

So we picked up another male rat, a dumbo this time, to become Tom Hanks's new friend. Once we got home, we noticed our new dumbo didn't have testicles, even though we were positive we had been told it was a male.
I'm pretty sure it's a female. I don't think Petsmart neuters their rats. So I'm not sure what to do. We're assuming we're going to have to take her back.

I was just thinking about going back to the store we got Tom Hanks from, because I'm hoping they may still have some of his litter mates there.

Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks in advance!


Here's a picture of my Hanks, because I like to show him off :-D


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

petsmart gets their rats from mills... definitely not a good choice. :/ usually their "vet" is incredibly inexperienced and misses obvious health concerns in rats... and, apparently can't tell the right gender either, although it should be incredibly obvious. they don't neuter their rats, and neutered boys still have very distinct testicles... look for nipples on its tummy instead - girls have nipples, boys don't.

also, you really really really should have quarantined before you brought the new rat home. rats from places like pet stores can carry all kinds of nasty parasites, lethal viruses, etc. that can be transferred to your new rat just by being in the same airspace or on your clothing... definitely not something you want to risk.


----------

